
Wow, this compiled (1993) crock.c - salgernon
https://www.hack.org/mc/software/crock.c
======
salgernon
On macOS:

% clang -g -o crock -DCURSES -DHASSLEEP -DHASTIME -DHASEXIT crock.c

Compiled and ran with just a few warnings. (from a tweet by @larsbrinkhoff)

[https://twitter.com/salgernon/status/1223384128952758273](https://twitter.com/salgernon/status/1223384128952758273)

~~~
mises
Worked for me on Arch, too.

